# beeeeer



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)

Police have released the 3 bodies from the burnt out mansion now that 
the bodies are cold.

Well you wouldn't want a warm Fosters now, would ya?


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

Oh my dear god.. I shouldnt laugh


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

:roll:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

:roll:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

:lol:

I love those fosters ads


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

none of that fosters rubbish for me! VB is the beer 'real' aussies drink thx.


----------

